# Appling Archers 2015



## Trip Penn (Jan 26, 2015)

We are having a Critter shoot March 14 at the Pavilion, 5701 White oak Rd., Appling, GA.  More details to come.

Bow Hunters Festival May 22-24, 2015
Registration is now open at ApplingArchers.com 
This event is FREE!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 26, 2015)

Won't make the shoot, but I'll definitely be at the festival. Not gonna miss Friday this year either, I had a blast at the last one. Thanks for posting


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 26, 2015)

I signed my bunch up for the festival just a few minutes ago. Folks, ya'll ought to give this one a try. This is a wonderful shoot, really a great experience. You'll be surrounded by some of the best people you'll ever meet.


----------



## Big Rick (Jan 26, 2015)

I just signed up!  I will see everyone in May.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 27, 2015)

Can't wait!!! My clan will be there in our same campsite.. Y'all stop by!


----------



## Trip Penn (Mar 10, 2015)

The Appling Archers will be hosting their 3d Critter Shoot this Saturday, March 14, at 5701 White Oak Rd,Appling, GA.
Registration 8am-2pm
Hunter and Traditional classes 
Adults $20, Youth (11-15) $15, Cubs FREE.
Lunch available for purchase.


----------



## Trip Penn (Mar 12, 2015)

ttt


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Mar 12, 2015)

just reserved a  camping spot for my family. will be our first time, looking forward to it.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 12, 2015)

Shane Whitlock said:


> just reserved a  camping spot for my family. will be our first time, looking forward to it.....



Thought you was coming to State?


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Mar 12, 2015)

I am. I signed up for the shoot in may, As soon as the kids get off the bus tomorrow we are heading to the rock.


----------



## scott30415 (Mar 14, 2015)

Just registered for the May event.


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 17, 2015)

Registered the wife and I last night. I had a great time last year and can't wait to share the experience with her


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm going to try and make it.  It's on the calendar!  I would like to shoot Friday night then again Saturday morning.


----------



## Vance Henry (Mar 19, 2015)

This really is a fantastic shoot.   That being said, the shoot is just part of the overall great experience the Appling Archers create...


----------



## Trip Penn (Mar 28, 2015)

If you are planning on attending please pre-register at Applingarchers.com.  This will help us with food and shirt orders.  Thank you.


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 14, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## morning hunter (Apr 16, 2015)

Looking forward to another great experience this year.  The Fosters have the same two camp sites again.  As Rob said, come visit.


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 19, 2015)

Free T-shirt if you pre-register before May 11. Applingarchers.com


----------



## Dennis (Apr 19, 2015)

Were signed up


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 27, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Longstreet1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Are kids under 13 alowed to shoot?


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 29, 2015)

Longstreet1 said:


> Are kids under 13 alowed to shoot?



No. 13 is the youngest. But they have so many activities for the kids I don't think most of them mind.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 5, 2015)

What type of things will the younger kids get to do? Telling my 9 yr old he can't shoot will be like telling a fat kid he can't eat cake.... Can he shoot for fun with his dad? Just curious we have never been...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 6, 2015)

Shane, they have kids events going on the whole time..... from making stuff (Bows, sling shots, etc.) to other activities. On Sunday after you eat you fill the courses are opened up to everyone to shoot. There will be plenty of stuff for them to do!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 6, 2015)

Oh man that sounds good. As long as he gets to shot targets that will be great. He loves making primitive stuff so this should be right up his alley. Can't wait sounds like we are going to have a blast.


----------



## Al33 (May 6, 2015)

The kids like shooting the practice range too not to mention fill up on boiled peanuts. ?


----------



## Trip Penn (May 10, 2015)

Kids can shoot with their parents after lunch on Sunday. They can also shoot on the practice range with parental supervision.

Last day to pre-register AND get a free t-shirt.  Applingarchers.com


----------



## Trip Penn (May 12, 2015)

Shirts are ordered but please continue to register online at Applingarchers.com


----------



## morning hunter (May 12, 2015)

Looking forward to the festival.  Such good folks and fellowship.  Nothing like it.


----------



## ranger374 (May 19, 2015)

What is the address for the May shoot?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 20, 2015)

5701 White Oak Road, Appling GA 30802


----------



## AllAmerican (May 21, 2015)

Is there any roadwork on 20 between Oconee and Augusta?  There is some in Rockdale and Dekalb.


----------



## Al33 (May 25, 2015)

Awesome weekend!!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 26, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Awesome weekend!!!!!!



X's2


----------

